# aufrüsten



## raphaelk (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, ich will meinen rechner aufrüsten.
dieses komponenten will ich mir kaufen:

Mainboard:
Asus Asus A7N8X-X      64,40€

Prozessor:
AMD Athlon XP 2800+      102,50€

Arbeistspeicher:
Infineon (original) DIMM 512 MB   67,90€ 
(DDR333) 
//was ist der unterschied zwischen ddr333 und ddr266


Festplatte:
Samsung SP0802N  80gb    53,90€


brauch ich dann noch einen lüfter für den prozessor. habe im moment einen p3 800mhz. kann man dann den gleichen lüfter benutzen oder wie?

und passt das mainboard in ein ganz normales atx gehäuse?


danke


----------



## paleface (6. Dezember 2003)

Zu deiner DDR frage kann ich dir soviel sagen...

333 oder 266 sagt dir mit was für einer Geschwindigkeit das RAM arbeitet....logisch das 333 besser ist, oder  
Manche Mainboards unterstützen kein 333, wenn du also 266 Reinpacks...läuft das nur mit 266 obwohl das Ram mehr könnte....wäre Schade drum...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi  raphaelk,

wenn du wissen willst ob das Mainboard in dein Gehäuse passt, schau wieviel PCI Steckplätze das Mainboard hat, und dann schaust du ob
das Mainboard hinten so viel Slots freihat ( AGP nicht vergessen! ).
So hab ich das gemacht und es passt 

Wegen dem Lüfter: Ich glaube nicht dass das funktioniert ein 800Mhz Pentium
ist/wird lange nicht so warm wie ein Athlon XP 2800+ ( Kaufst du einen mit Barton Kern ? )

Schau dich mal bei caseking.de zB um, dort findest du gute Lüfter,
ich kann dir nur wärmstens den Arctic Cooling Copper Silent 2 empfehlen, hab das Vorgänger
Modell: Artic Lüfter sind sehr günstig und sehr leise. Find ich sehr gut 


MrNugget


----------



## raphaelk (6. Dezember 2003)

ja der prozessor hat einen barton kern.
ok, den Arctic-Cooling CopperSilent 2 bekomme ich dann für 7,50€
beim arbeistsspeicher hab ich mich nur gewundert, weil  5212 ddr266 79,90€ kostet und ddr333 67,90€ und der ddr400 kostet 73,90€.


soll ich mir dann lieber den ddr400 holen?


----------



## Erpel (7. Dezember 2003)

Das der 333er billiger ist kan z.b. an einem besseren Einkaufspreis für deinen Händler liegen, wenn er davon mehr kauft oder so.


----------



## Rocketer (11. Dezember 2003)

*hallo*

Ich würde mal (wenn du es noch nicht bestelt hast) auf http://www.alternate.de
schauen. Ist ne sau geile Seite


----------



## Rocketer (11. Dezember 2003)

*hallo*

Ich würde mal auf http://www.alternate.de schauen ist ne sau geile Seite!
Wenn du es noch nicht bestellt hast


----------

